

LendInk taken down by asshole indie authors - uladzislau
http://www.2abd.com/politics/copyright/lendink-taken-down-by-asshole-indie-authors/

======
ColinWright
This link is to a site that is explicitly listing the authors that
misunderstood what LendInk was about and lobied for it to be taken down. The
lack of research and understanding is saddening, but all too common. Get
outraged, find your pitchfork, go after someone.

Anyway, here are other items on HN about this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4356769>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4361889> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4360626> <\- Comments

------
ivarkotnik
I wish he could add a section of authors who tried to defend and enlighten
during this mess, as I have some dollars over for rewarding those who think
before they act.

